# Door ding law suit



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

drdannywong said:


> Wow... you really need a good neigbor to cooperate with you very much. What about if you go out to eat with your girlfriend, or park on the street, public parking lot, supermarket parking lot. The car next to you will be differnt every minute. How can you avoid the careless driver park next to you. Did you use a plastic door strip guard? Also, nice white bimmer, but it is a hatch back model? Is it a 318 or 325i?


130i Bimmer. In the city I just take a taxi. Once I get to work I don't take my car out. These people in this city can care less about who parks next to them. It does not matter to them what you drive, whether it be a nice car or nice scooter they will scratch it up and ding it up as to the Chinese a car or scooter is just for transportation and they can care less about their car or their neighbor's car. You need to find a good parking space with a good neighbor and then just take the taxi around for small things around town. I drive my car to and from work, to and from airport and to the market. That's it, every other place I take the taxi. When the taxi driver gets stuck in traffic I exit My neighbors now know me and stay away from my car. They say that they foreigner is really picky about his car:eeps:


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> 130i Bimmer. In the city I just take a taxi. Once I get to work I don't take my car out. These people in this city can care less about who parks next to them. It does not matter to them what you drive, whether it be a nice car or nice scooter they will scratch it up and ding it up as to the Chinese a car or scooter is just for transportation and they can care less about their car or their neighbor's car. You need to find a good parking space with a good neighbor and then just take the taxi around for small things around town. I drive my car to and from work, to and from airport and to the market. That's it, every other place I take the taxi. When the taxi driver gets stuck in traffic I exit My neighbors now know me and stay away from my car. They say that they foreigner is really picky about his car:eeps:


Nice toilet you live in. :thumbdwn:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

spots said:


> Nice toilet you live in. :thumbdwn:


This city is a toilet


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

spots said:


> Nice toilet you live in. :thumbdwn:


Yet again I am impressed by your crass remarks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

There is no such thing as a car in NYC without door dings, or scuffed dented bumpers... unless it's just coming off the truck to the dealer.


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, I'm happy to report that the judgement came back in my favor, and my car is now all fixed up. A few good pics and telling the truth apparently did the trick as the judge saw right through the defendants many, many outrageous lies.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Which court did you go through? Did you need a lawyer?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

What a waste of public resources. I hope you don't ever complain to anyone about frivilous lawsuits.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> What a waste of public resources. I hope you don't ever complain to anyone about frivilous lawsuits.


One time I called the police because I just caught this person dinging my car, I guess that that is also a waste of public resources...

As long as I pay thousands of dollars in sale taxes every time I buy a car and somebody just simply don't give a damn, I will continue using those public resources every time that I can to defend my property.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

tksung said:


> Well, I'm happy to report that the judgement came back in my favor, and my car is now all fixed up. A few good pics and telling the truth apparently did the trick as the judge saw right through the defendants many, many outrageous lies.


Whoa, there. Gotta give us more than that....

What lies? What happened? Dirt, dirt, dirt!!!:rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Technic said:


> One time I called the police because I just caught this person dinging my car, I guess that that is also a waste of public resources...
> 
> As long as I pay thousands of dollars in sale taxes every time I buy a car and somebody just simply don't give a damn, I will continue using those public resources every time that I can to defend my property.


Insurance.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Plaz said:


> What a waste of public resources. I hope you don't ever complain to anyone about frivilous lawsuits.


:stupid:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Insurance.


Yes, the one that I also pay with my money and can go up in cost if I claim damages caused by others...


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Which court did you go through? Did you need a lawyer?


Small claims. No lawyer. It's a straightforward process. You file a paper, show up on your court date, and present your argument and evidences. You don't need a smoking gun either, just reasonable evidences.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Plaz said:


> What a waste of public resources. I hope you don't ever complain to anyone about frivilous lawsuits.


I beg to differ. 
Small claims courts are designed exactly for such disputes.
What else is there? The police won't act on such things. Even his insurance washed their hands off. Taking justice in one's own hands is out of the question.
I don't accept your suggestion that he should just put his tail in between his legs and take the loss. 
Next time he'd be the one opening his door hard on her, and the thing just escalates.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Boile said:


> I beg to differ.
> Small claims courts are designed exactly for such disputes.
> What else is there? The police won't act on such things. Even his insurance washed their hands off. Taking justice in one's own hands is out of the question.
> I don't accept your suggestion that he should just put his tail in between his legs and take the loss.
> Next time he'd be the one opening his door hard on her, and the thing just escalates.


I'd love to see what NYC courts would look like if everyone started suing each other over door dings. :rofl:

Sorry, it's a ridiculous, petty waste of time and resources IMO. A door ding is a small cosmetic imperfection on a wear-and-tear item that doesn't affect its functionality whatsoever.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Plaz said:


> I'd love to see what NYC courts would look like if everyone started suing each other over door dings. :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, it's a ridiculous, petty waste of time and resources IMO. A door ding is a small cosmetic imperfection on a wear-and-tear item that doesn't affect its functionality whatsoever.


Boston also.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Cosmetic damage to your property is not a petty action we should ignore. How would you like it if someone keyed and dented your car extensively? No matter how many scratches and dents they put in your car the result is strictly cosmetic damage. Once scratch is too many. If people raised their kids to respect others' property this sh*t wouldn't happen!

What is our legal recourse? Small claims and police reports of course. Why would anyone suggest not availing themselves of the proper legal remedies? The alternative is for us to beat the sh*t out of whoever does it, eh? Or is turning the other cheek always your response?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Plaz said:


> What a waste of public resources. I hope you don't ever complain to anyone about frivilous lawsuits.


Get your facts straight. The parties pay for all court costs in small claims proceedings. Probably the losing party had to pay costs for both sides here. No drain on resources, it's not like a massive BS class action which eats up judicial resources, the OP probably took 5 minutes of a small claims judge's time.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Penforhire said:


> Cosmetic damage to your property is not a petty action we should ignore. How would you like it if someone keyed and dented your car extensively? No matter how many scratches and dents they put in your car the result is strictly cosmetic damage. Once scratch is too many. If people raised their kids to respect others' property this sh*t wouldn't happen!
> 
> What is our legal recourse? Small claims and police reports of course. Why would anyone suggest not availing themselves of the proper legal remedies? The alternative is for us to beat the sh*t out of whoever does it, eh? Or is turning the other cheek always your response?


I can't even count the number of dings and scratches my car has gotten parking in the garage I use in NYC daily. And I pay $300/mo. + for the privilege. I knew it would happen going into it, and accept it. The agita, time, and frustration of pursuing legal recourse for it is absolutely not worth it IMO.

I know NYC, and probably the northeast in general are far worse in this concern than other places, but nonetheless, a car is a wear item anywhere... if it's not to be considered as such, keep it in storage IMO. Don't expect a daily driver to look like a garage queen forever.

So, the answer to your question is yes, turning the other cheek is always my response when it comes to little dings and scratches on my car.

:dunno:


----------

